# Canadian string makers



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

Who makes the best strings on this side of the border? Who do you like and why?


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

http://worldsbeststrings.com/


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Ballistic Bow Strings
I have used them for 3yrs and every set I have got(7) have worked great
for me and my wife. I've had numerous friends order them and same thing
You can put them on and in less than 10 shots they are settled and 
are shooting great. They don't stretch or move in the heat, peep rotation
is awesome, plus if you mess up on your measurements Nigel catches it and gives you the right string lengths that you need
I shoot alot 3-5 times a week year round plus usually a tournament every
second weekend.

Brian


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*GWN_Nuge*

he makes top notch strings and may make you a set 
send him a pm, but keep in mind he has two little ones and a full time job too

but like i said they are top notch
so are the ballistic strings


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I make custom strings too but I only do them for bows that are brought to me. I don't do blind customs (ie, no mail or phone orders)


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

hotwheels said:


> he makes top notch strings and may make you a set
> send him a pm, but keep in mind he has two little ones and a full time job too
> 
> but like i said they are top notch
> so are the ballistic strings


I second this. The set he made for me is awesome.

Nuge is an all around good guy.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Go with Scorpions!

they are the best strings I have ever had on my bow, better than the vapor trails i had and alot better than the winners choice i had.

no peep rotation, no stretch, always reliable.

give them a try.


Allan


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

I had the guy in sudbury make me like six strings and every one was perfect. Never had a problem with them hoping hey will make me more.:darkbeer:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*Strings*

On another note, buy or build a jig and make your own.

Then you have noone to complain about but yourself.


----------



## tikka boom (Jun 6, 2009)

worlds best bow strings look it up


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I have used Scorpions in the past with good luck, customer service is great too. Ballistic makes a nice product too, and Nigel puts his heart into everyone so you know it will work as advertised. 

GWN_Nuge is a buddy of mine so I tried his strings this year and I really like his product, I will use his exclusively from now on. :darkbeer:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Jerome Atkins builds a great set of strings, canuck 10-56 on AT:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## niloc_king (Jun 10, 2009)

*Worlds best*

Worlds best strings give them a search in google. the guys name is allen andreas and he makes a fine product im very satisfied with his strings and i will be using his strings from now on. he is also very quick with making up the strings and sending them out.


----------



## hyun (Mar 19, 2010)

What difference does it make? Aren't the strings all made of the same material in the same way? How are they different? Also, how are the risers different other than their weights? I can imagine how the limbs can be different but not the riser other than the price and the weight. And design.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

It's the 2nd most important part of the bow after the arrow. 10 string makers could make the same string for the same bow and not one of them would be identical. Strand count, string material, end servings, center servings, winding technique, stretching methods can all change from maker to maker. Plus there's a few tricks guys know or think they know to make their strings "better".


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

Ballistic string have worked awsome for me, I have installed 3 sets on my bows over the past few yrs and all performed flawlessly, no stretch no creep.

Lots of colors to choose from and great customer service.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

russ said:


> It's the 2nd most important part of the bow after the arrow. 10 string makers could make the same string for the same bow and not one of them would be identical. Strand count, string material, end servings, center servings, winding technique, stretching methods can all change from maker to maker. Plus there's a few tricks guys know or think they know to make their strings "better".


russ is absolutely correct. I put Scorpion Strings on all of our bows and customers that I replace. They are awesome, no creep, zero peep rotation, faster speeds. 
I just got done putting a string on a customers bow, he supplied the string from a very well name string builder. This string stretched over 1/2 of an inch over night, and caused me to start the tuning process all over again. Never would have this problem with a Scorpion String.
Ballistics strings I've heard good things about and knowing Nigel he won't send out garbage.
There is big differences out there.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hinky Strings

www.hinkystrings.net

No they aren't Canadian, but they come in the mail just like the Canadian maker's strings do. 
452X string material, Halo serving, and 62XS center serving. 

$65 USD plus a bit for shipping. You can't buy any better. The Canadian dollar is pretty much on par with our American friends, so there's no better time to order.

Give Randy a call. You won't be sorry. 

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

*strings*

A 2nd for "WORLD'S BEST STRINGS" out of Saskatchewan. Check out the website. They will probably have a booth sset up at the indoor nationals in Red Deer this summer and usual travel around to set up at some of the shoots. Great people to deal woth and they stand behind their product!


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Another :thumbs_up for GWN_Nuge. He just made me a set for my bow and they look and shoot great. He pays attention to detail, like asking if you use a string stop so he can minimize the amount of extra weight on your string.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Allan at World's Best Strings (Saskatchewan) 

Halo serving and will not twist. 

Fast build and ship times.

www.worldsbeststrings.com


----------



## moosehntr (Mar 30, 2010)

Have to agree, Jerome Atkins did a great job for me. Very thorough and meticulous.


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

scorpion never had a problem with them and GREAT customer service 

they will have a booth at nationals go talk to jeff top notch guy


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear Canuck 10 - 56 (Jerome Atkins from Atkins archery) makes a great string. A buddy of mine just got one for his Mathews and said he did a great job and really took his time to set him up! This is where I'll go next!


----------



## one shot scott (Mar 5, 2009)

For crossbows this man is one of the best!

http://boocustomstrings.com/


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Al at Worlds Best Strings is a stand up guy. Great strings too.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_upAnother vote for Nuge Strings.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
I've tried several string makers and Kevin's strings are top notch IMHO.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

World's Best Strings would be my first choice. Ive used Scorpion as well before. I was convinced to try World's Best by a guy at the range who has tried all the big names in Canada and the US and he always goes back to World's Best. His serving is the best.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Of all that where mentioned, ive heard great things, If possible and get the chance in the future learn to make your own strings and you will never look back. Its not rocket science, and does take time to learn. Ive been making custom strings for years and cant be happier that i learned. I make string for friends, and they love them and have no issues. 
Just be carefull not all string makes are equall, the ones mentioned i would take over the big name guys out thier. Most are mass produced and dont pay much to detail.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jared Les said:


> Allan at World's Best Strings (Saskatchewan)
> 
> Halo serving and will not twist.
> 
> ...


Fyi last set i had from there was white 3D serving which also turns clear. But yes his serving is done well and very tight. Never had serving problems with his strings.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Nuge strings for sure. Great performance and excellent craftsmanship.
Top notch in my books!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## huckincanuck (Jan 17, 2010)

crazymoose said:


> Nuge strings for sure. Great performance and excellent craftsmanship.
> Top notch in my books!!!:thumbs_up


X2

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I like mine the best.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

WORLDS BEST STRINGS Are good quality strings and the guy behind them is great to deal with .


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> he makes top notch strings and may make you a set
> send him a pm, but keep in mind he has two little ones and a full time job too
> 
> but like i said they are top notch
> so are the ballistic strings


Agreed!


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys need to call Scott at Archers Paradise best strings ive ever used. He was taught by some of the best guys out there, and has become one of the best himself. Great set of strings and awesome guy to deal with. http://www.archersparadise.ca/index.htm


----------



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

Worlds Best String.
Bought a couple and they were perfect. No stretch, no peep rotation.......
and excellent service. I sent him an email with a question and the next day he called me at home and we chatted for 5-10 minutes. Thats service.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

My pick are Nuge strings. I have one set of strings on my Elite XXL that have been on it for three years now and still look good. I shoot my bows a lot and will change my strings in a minute if they look worn. Can't say enough about the guy. Hope he remembers me in his will lol.


----------



## Colesce (Dec 31, 2012)

worlds best. hands down


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Go Nuge strings....nobody i know who has them has ever had a problem with them.
If they can stand up to the Hotwheels indurance tests...they will last for ever...lol

Andy


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

Nuge is a great guy to deal with!


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay,
I live in the Lower Mainland of BC. Never changed strings on my own before, but recently made a $20 press from the DIY section here and my Old Glory has strings on it that are at least 5 years old and has many many thousands of shots through it. So it is time.
Questions.
Will these guys send installation instructions with the strings and will they talk me through the process if something isn't working out?

I get the basics of this stuff and can install a peep, d loop, sight or rest. But when I read on the string and bow tuning sections I am surprised by some of the problems people have changing strings and getting everything back to specs. So I worry that something will go wrong and I won't have the knowledge to remedy it.

Also price...what should I expect to pay for string and cables for my Old Glory?

Thanks
Randy


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

randydb said:


> Okay,
> I live in the Lower Mainland of BC. Never changed strings on my own before, but recently made a $20 press from the DIY section here and my Old Glory has strings on it that are at least 5 years old and has many many thousands of shots through it. So it is time.
> Questions.
> Will these guys send installation instructions with the strings and will they talk me through the process if something isn't working out?
> ...


Hi Randy,

If you haven't changed a set before, make some notes for yourself on the cable routing on your old glory. As well, take some pics with a camera so you have something to fall back on and serve as a visual reference. As well, prior to pressing the bow, check and make note of the ATA, brace, draw weight, nock height and peep height. Odds are if you've been shooting it for this long things will have crept out of spec a bit.

From what I've seen, typically replacement strings do not come with installation instructions. However if the builder is worth their salt the string and cables will be twisted to the correct length within a twist or two and often come clipped at the ends so that the string retains its dimension during shipping. As well, the shooting string will typically have a peep locator that halves the bundle for you... makes putting your peep in much easier.

Put the bow in the press and compress the bow until the harness becomes slack. Take one cable off and replace with the new cable, ensuring the routing and orientation is the same as the original. Repeat for the second cable and then finally the string with the peep locator oriented properly. Note that since your existing harness has been shot a bunch and has likely crept a bit over the years you may need to compress the bow a bit more to accommodate the new harness.

Before you relax tension on the press ensure all cables and the string are sitting in grooves properly and that the end loops are seated properly. Add some tension to the string with your hand and then slowly begin to relax tension on the press and keep checking the end loop seating and that the cables and string are seating in the grooves properly. If something is out of whack stop immediately and remedy the problem.

Just take your time and you'll be fine. For fine-tuning binary cam systems I would suggest looking up some of the posts made by Dave Knowlin on here.

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info Nuge. I have replaced strings on the genesis bows that our school has and have had to make changes to the draw length on my daughter's old spyder. So I have used the "take Photos" idea in the past. I know that my bow has crept out of spec because it only goes up to 56# now where it was 60# when I got it. So from my reading I think this means the cables have stretched a bit.

I see your name on this thread as a string builder from Canada...where do I go to order from you? Website? PM you? Your post here has sold me.
You will have a pm in a couple minutes.


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree with hotwheels (never thought I'd say that) Nuge makes strings second to none and resonally priced too


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

My vote is with NUGE great string builder and very fast shipping for custom work and backs his work 100%


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

I bought two sets from Nuge. Good guy to communicate with, good price, and a reasonable turn around time. Haven't put a set on yet. Went to Hawaii instead...I know, life is rough.
Thanks Nuge.


----------

